# What is MAP?



## Targetgirlabq (Apr 23, 2021)

I was scheduled for MAP next week and I have no clue what that means. I’m usually in apparel. Ideas?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 23, 2021)

A lot of those designations are just whatever your scheduler puts in there. I've gotten some weird things typed in that don't make sense.

Just a guess though might be Mens Apparel.


----------



## DBZ (Apr 23, 2021)

Maybe mask desk. It's supposed to be a tss ap role


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 24, 2021)

Please come in when scheduled. Spot will tell you.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2021)

Maybe you will learn to do the fixture maps.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 24, 2021)

Mens Apparel & Penis, department.

Edit: at least at out store.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Apr 24, 2021)

Hopefully they're requiring everyone to be trained on how to use the damn adjacency when setting SPLs.


----------

